# Αμάν πιά!



## Count Baltar (Jun 10, 2008)

Λοιπόν, επειδή παραέχει γίνει το κακό με τα διάφορα μέλη που αναγράφουν μυστήρια λοκέισιον στα προφίλ τους, θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι η Πετροθάλασσα είναι υπαρκτός τόπος.

Όπως και η Πικροθάλασσα, η Neverland και το Bikini Bottom.


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> ... θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι η Πετροθάλασσα είναι υπαρκτός τόπος.


Όπως και το Βλαδιβοστόκ εξάλλου. ;)

(Πού είναι το πρόβλημα με τα μυστήρια locations;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2008)

Κόμη, εάν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά το προφίλ μου (και πιο συγκεκριμένα το occupation), θα καταλάβεις πού _πραγματικά_ βρίσκεται το Bikini Bottom.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 10, 2008)

stathis said:


> Όπως και το Βλαδιβοστόκ εξάλλου. ;)



Αυτό αποτελεί ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση.


Το πρόβλημα είναι ...

@ζαζ, θες βοηθό;


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ...


Σωστά, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Λοιπόν, Κόμη, πρέπει να φτάσανε μέχρι Αγγλία οι κραυγές σου γιατί ένας καλός κύριος εδώ έχει αλλάξει το Location του σε: «all right then, Northfield/Edgbaston». Δεν θυμάμαι τι είχε πριν, αλλά πρέπει να φοβήθηκε το μάτι σου που γυάλιζε.


----------



## Philip (Jun 10, 2008)

Ο κόμης κόμης και αριστοκράτης. Εγκώ ταπεινός ντούλος, ξένο παιντί, πρώην κατοικία φτωχοκαλυβάκι. Αμα πει κόμης jump up in the air and stay there until I say you can come down, εγκώ υπακούει


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 11, 2008)

Philip said:


> Αμα πει κόμης jump up in the air and stay there until I say you can come down, εγκώ υπακούει



Και ιδού, ιδού! Στις πάμπολλες ικανότητές μου προστίθεται και η ικανότητα να προκαλώ μετεωρισμούς.


----------



## stathis (Jun 11, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Και ιδού, ιδού! Στις πάμπολλες ικανότητές μου προστίθεται και η ικανότητα να προκαλώ μετεωρισμούς.



Μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι το βράδυ, θα σου ανεβάσω το _Levitate me_ (Pixies βεβαίως), τρελέ κόμη.


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2008)

As promised, από τα BBC sessions.


----------

